# Anyone going tonight??



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Thinking about going tonight, anyone gonna be out there ??

Scott


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

I hadn't thought about it, still kind of shell shocked with the recent weather. After the kids go down I might. If so I'll be in the sound.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

How do you think the water will be ?? Clear or muddy??

Scott


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

This freshwater run off prolly won't help the viz any. Plus all the wind yesterday, but it beats sittin on the couch or next to a cold hearted woman.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

I was gonna go but i am trying to better my light setup. If I get it done tonight I might have to go try it out.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I betting the visibility will absolutely SUCK!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I road down bayfront parkway yesterday. The water for a couple 100 yards out was orange from red clay. I guess it came from the interstate project. but it was up and down the beach as far as you could see. All of this dirty water will be making its way to the pass. Dont no how lond it will take to cycle through this with the tide changes. I think im going to pass on fishing for the weekend.


----------

